# Sharing or Watching Wife/GF Have sex



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Lots of discussion around this topic in other threads. I have had this fantasy in my past and it's still exciting. 
Never actually did it and only used it as "fuel" during sex with exwife (welll we were married at the time ahha).
Use the quote function to answer in the text below.


Q1.
Do you or have you ever fantasized about sharing your lady with another man or watch her enagage in sex with another man.


Q2.
Why do you think you developed that fantasy?

Q3
Are you able to respect her boundary if she's not open to discuss it? 

Q4.
Would you actually go "there" or is it simply and only Fantasy

Q5.
Would you rather someone you know or an anonymous person?


Q6.
If you would really do it, are you man enough to live with the potential outcomes (your jealousy, her falling out of love with you, her falling in love with other man)?


Q7.
Are you nuts?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

63Vino said:


> Q1.
> Do you or have you ever fantasized about sharing your lady with another man or watch her enagage in sex with another man.
> Yes I have
> 
> ...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry I'm already breaking the format.

I've definitely had the fantasy and we discussed it once. When we started talking about "who" we could try it with - I became jealous when my wife started naming names of real people / friends. 

Haven't brought it up again, although it is still one of my favorite fantasies.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Respecting the format now...



63Vino said:


> Q1.
> Do you or have you ever fantasized about sharing your lady with another man or watch her enagage in sex with another man.
> 
> - Yes
> ...


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

63Vino said:


> Q1.
> Do you or have you ever fantasized about sharing your lady with another man or watch her enagage in sex with another man.


A1.
Nope. I don't think I would be able to handle it well. I stated in another thread once that I have 2 reasons for this:

1) Possessiveness. She's MY wife. Another man lays his hands on her, that man visits a hospital very shortly thereafter.
2) Insecurity. What if said other man can please her better than I can 



63Vino said:


> Q2.
> Why do you think you developed that fantasy?
> 
> Q3
> ...


A2-A6.
N/A



63Vino said:


> Q7.
> Are you nuts?


A7.
The Jury is still out on this one.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> Q1.
> Do you or have you ever fantasized about sharing your lady with another man or watch her enagage in sex with another man.


No.




> Q2.
> Why do you think you developed that fantasy?
> 
> Q3
> ...


N/A



> Q7.
> Are you nuts?


The salad ate the pencil sharpener.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

63Vino said:


> Do you or have you ever fantasized about sharing your lady with another man or watch her enagage in sex with another man.


No. I find the idea offensive. If it were to happen and my wife not be willing, the man in question would die on the spot. If she were a willing participant, I don't imagine we'd have much to say to each other afterwards, ever again.

Rest of your questions not applicable, except:



> Are you nuts?


I don't think anyone is completely sane. If anybody was, living on this planet with other people for a few years would surely cure him of it.

The only possible exceptions I can think of are Fred Rogers (of "Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood", and Jesus.


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 7, 2010)

63Vino said:


> Lots of discussion around this topic in other threads. I have had this fantasy in my past and it's still exciting.
> Never actually did it and only used it as "fuel" during sex with exwife (welll we were married at the time ahha).
> Use the quote function to answer in the text below.
> 
> ...


: *:smthumbup:*


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

63Vino said:


> Q1.
> Do you or have you ever fantasized about sharing your lady with another man or watch her enagage in sex with another man.


Never in a million years would I ever entertain such a disgusting thought.

I've suffered deeply in the wake of my wife's decision to cheat for an extended time. It is an offensive notion to me to actively fantasize about something that drives such a wedge between a married couple.

Exposure to STDs, emotional confusion, and mixed loyalties?

No thanks.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

I would never let a dude bang my wife. Another chick is fine but not a dude.


----------



## russ101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vino63 told me to start this thread, but I just didn't get around to it. Anyway, here my answers:

1. I think about it often. Have told my wife about it. Found out in the process that she did this with her first husband many years ago. She does not want to do it again: , but she when asked if she would make out with another man in front of me (a nice start), she said she would have to think about it (still waiting).
2. I'm not sure why, just the sight of someone else pleasing her would be a real turn on to me, also having sex with her right after she has had sex with another man, is something that I have always wanted to experience.

3. Whatever boundries she set, I would definitely respect!

4. Absolutely!!!!

5. I would prefer she do it with someone we know

6. This one worries me. I would only want her to do it in front of me, and I know that women are emotional creatures, and the potential for her falling for the other guy, or prefering the other guy are there, but I really think I would be willing to risk it.

7. Must be! (see answer #6)


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> Q1.
> Do you or have you ever fantasized about sharing your lady with another man or watch her enagage in sex with another man.


No, I have not.



> Q2.
> Why do you think you developed that fantasy?


N/A



> Q3
> Are you able to respect her boundary if she's not open to discuss it?


N/A - it's not my fantasy.



> Q4.
> Would you actually go "there" or is it simply and only Fantasy


Well, the only way I would "go there" is if my lady actually said she was dying to have that fantasy - that it's on her "bucket list." I think I could perhaps do that for her, even though it's not a fantasy of mine.

I dont think I would do in marriage though. . .only a girlfriend and one I am not that serious about.

I would want a 3-some with another woman as a trade-off.



> Q5.
> Would you rather someone you know or an anonymous person?


Someone I know, I guess - again, not really a fantasy of mine.



> Q6.
> If you would really do it, are you man enough to live with the potential outcomes (your jealousy, her falling out of love with you, her falling in love with other man)?


I find this question puzzling. . .like me not liking the fact that she may fall out of love with me or in love with the other man as "not being man."

Like the only "real man" is a man who lets his woman "screw around" and indulges her every fantasy?

What kind of craziness is this loaded question?



> Q7.
> Are you nuts?


Maybe I am the crazy one.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Agree - after re-reading - that Q6 sounds a bit loaded. Shouldn't have anything to do with being a "real man."

So how about - if it is something you would truly consider actually doing - are you aware of and willing to take the associated risks in order to live out the fantasy?

In my case, I get / have the fantasy, but would not be willing to risk the marriage to get the potential thrill.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

Q1.
Do you or have you ever fantasized about sharing your lady with another man or watch her enagage in sex with another man.
Yes I have fantasized about sharing, but not watching. Don't think I could just sit and watch.

Q2.
Why do you think you developed that fantasy?
I think it's in part because I have desired her to be a sexual person, and that is something that only a very sexual woman would be willing to do.

Q3
Are you able to respect her boundary if she's not open to discuss it? 
We discuss it, but I would be willing if that were the case.

Q4.
Would you actually go "there" or is it simply and only Fantasy
No, I don't think I would. We both agree that she couldn't handle the emotions that would follow. 

Q5.
Would you rather someone you know or an anonymous person?
I think someone we know...

Q6.
If you would really do it, are you man enough to live with the potential outcomes (your jealousy, her falling out of love with you, her falling in love with other man)?
I wont do it because I am not willing to risk what I have for the potential aftermath, which I know would be inevitable.

Q7.
Are you nuts?
Only on Tuesdays...


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

Have watched her have sex two times with good results. It is a real turn on.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Q6 is cautionary. In other words be careful of what you wish for, because you may get more than you wanted. I think Vino threw it in, because we have seen this very thing happen in multiple threads pertaining to the subject.

That's my take. As for the poll, I'm flat out not in a place where I can imagine this. I got to read about it ... when I discovered the A, and can't say I found it exciting.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Q6 is cautionary. In other words be careful of what you wish for, because you may get more than you wanted. I think Vino threw it in, because we have seen this very thing happen in multiple threads pertaining to the subject.
> 
> That's my take. As for the poll, I'm flat out not in a place where I can imagine this. I got to read about it ... when I discovered the A, and can't say I found it exciting.



Spot on.. Deejo "man enough" is simply my (albeit maybe poor) way of stating...I have seen and heard of circumstances where the man thought he wanted that and got it and then condemed the wife later. So yea... man enough meant that you would have to suck it up, put it behind you.. chalk it up to experience and NOT let it ruin your relationship.

Of course if you would not take the risk... then that does not mean your not a man (wasnt saying THAT at all!!!!)
just to be clear,.....
ONLY IF you went there would you really be able to handle it.


----------



## russ101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Laredo, I now from one of your prior threads that you wanted to watch the wife and told her of a dream you had as a way of introducing it. If I remember correctly, she said something like "dont be silly". That was about 2 months ago or so. What did you do to get your wife to actually go through with it? I can't bring it up to my wife anymore, but she has mentioned that she might be willing to make out with someone in front of me. Just waiting for her to bring it up again (may never happen). What's your secret?


----------

